# Where would you place a camper?



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

My wife and I are looking to put a camper on property we've purchased in the Midlands of South Carolina. Think hot, humid summers and, generally, mild winters. We plan on weekending there and spending more and more time as the year progresses. Our only power source will be by generator, then generator to batteries, then solar and wind to batteries.

We have two spots that we're considering for placement of a camper; creekside and hilltop.

Creekside thoughts:
+ Cooler in the summer
+ Some shade from morning and evening sun
+ Shorter trip to fetch water
- We'll be building a house on the hilltop (maybe a 1000' distance)

Hilltop:
- No refuge from the summer heat or winter wind
+ Great view over the entire property
+ We'll be building a house near the site
+ Solar and batteries will installed on the hilltop

I think I'm too much in my head about it and I don't want to place the camper, then a week later think, "Aw crap!"

Just looking for thoughts and things I haven't considered ...

Thanks in advance


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I had a small guest camper, near my former cabin. It was placed in the wooded area near the river. It rather quickly developed a musty damp smell. It was then moved to the upper part of the property with much less shade but was drier, also with great views.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I would first check with the county regarding ordinances for camping on private property. In our county, one cannot live in a camper for more than 30 days in one place. What this does is cause some people to move the camper in different locations of the property to get around the ordinance. (Don't get we wrong, I think this is a stupid ordinance)

If your county has such an ordinance, I'd suggest parking your camper somewhere where it cannot be seen from the road.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Flooding?


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

Skamp said:


> Flooding?


Hey, Skamp ... no risk of flooding. The creek is spring fed (with a tad of watershed), so it flows within 4" of the same level all year 'round. We've been watching it.


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> In our county, one cannot live in a camper for more than 30 days in one place. If your county has such an ordinance, I'd suggest parking your camper somewhere where it cannot be seen from the road.


Good thinking! We live in rural South Carolina and told the County what our plan was. The tax assessor said, "Well, that won't count as a legal residence, but it sounds nice". I love South Carolina.

... but, to your point, adding hidden from the road to the list of benefits of creekside.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

How far is it between the 2 site choices?
Knowing your climate pretty well, I'd go for the creekside spot. You'll have far more hot days than cold ones and it'll be humid in either spot regardless, so go where it's naturally cooler.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Go camping see what feels best personally If I had a creek i would have been closer to there but not right on it I chose my place for good wind access and boy did i get it.Id have rather gone hydro the wind not only makes cold even colder it dries out plants in the garden much quicker.

Choose in between.


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

farmrbrown said:


> How far is it between the 2 site choices?
> Knowing your climate pretty well, I'd go for the creekside spot. You'll have far more hot days than cold ones and it'll be humid in either spot regardless, so go where it's naturally cooler.


Farmr, I think you nailed it! ... and it's only about 1000' between the two spots. An easy walk or ATV ride.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

SkizzlePig said:


> Hey, Skamp ... no risk of flooding. The creek is spring fed (with a tad of watershed), so it flows within 4" of the same level all year 'round. We've been watching it.



Sorry for not being on topic, but if you have a constant water supply like that, you may want to consider generating your electric from a hydro unit rather than solar or wind.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Are bugs/insects a problem? It would seem that they would be worse near water.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

If you have shade a little farther up it might be better. Build a ram pump to bring water up. U tube it, easy to build. Built right you could flow cool water over the top of the camper to keep it cool.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

I know at our property the area by the creek is a lot cooler during the summer. Plus not having to haul water up the hill would be huge. You can buy a water pump to run off a generator but unless you spend a lot on a water pump they tend to have poor head pressure and might now push water up the hill. If you do put a camper by a creek make sure you're plenty enough away in case of flooding.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

For me, closer to the water means more bugs. I’d rather be warmer, have a gorgeous view of the whole property and not get eaten alive.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Avoiding bugs in the South is like dodging snow in Antarctica, lol.


----------



## KatsFarm (Sep 13, 2016)

SkizzlePig said:


> My wife and I are looking to put a camper on property we've purchased in the Midlands of South Carolina. Think hot, humid summers and, generally, mild winters. We plan on weekending there and spending more and more time as the year progresses. Our only power source will be by generator, then generator to batteries, then solar and wind to batteries.
> 
> We have two spots that we're considering for placement of a camper; creekside and hilltop.
> 
> ...


Both locations sound so nice.... however, I would place the camper in the place you intend to build your house... it will give you the best perspective of how it will work best. It is much easier to adjust the direction of the home's doors and windows by adjusting the way the camper is parked. 

When we first parked our rv on our land we ended up moving it's "direction" and location a few times before settling on a final spot on a small hill where we can view the entire property and benefit from the cross breezes during the hot months. 

All the best....


----------



## powellacres (Sep 27, 2013)

If you don't already have the camper, I would consider a 2 story storage shed. The second story will wick away the heat until you have other a/c options, and can be used for storage after you build later. Generators are rather expensive to run. Or, hang some burlap outside the windows with the bottom in a trough of water like the old fashioned refrigerators. and have a screen on the windows.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Is there a problem moving it? You could always have a summer and a winter spot.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

It's a camper. Put it one place, if it doesn't work out, put it in another. Not like putting a house in the wrong spot.

Jeff


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I set mine up where it stayed in the shade most of the day plus it was off grid so that helps a lot with the cooling which run on a solar system. I Thinned/undergrowthed the tree's so there was good wind movement but still shade. I lived there for 6 years, but with the new wife--We built our on-grid home about 3/8ths a mile away from the camper---about 100 yrds in from the front of the property. We had/?/have plans to build a cabin close to the camper, then use the camper for Guest. The camper is next to a lake/swamp area. We Love the Camping area, but settled into the new home and are so comfortable there---just have not Jumped on building the cabin.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Myself, I would choose creekside IF it does not EVER flood its banks. Look at the tree trunks: if you see any evidence of watermarks (like a slightly different color on the bark up to a certain point), beware! Also look at vegetation extending out from the creekbanks. If sections of plants look like they've been "windswept," chances are pretty good they are _not_ leaning over because of past wind; it was probably water.

Creekside would be my preference because it will be more sheltered from high winds and lightning. In winter, it will be more sheltered from the brutally freezing wind.

Regardless of creekside/hilltop, I would put it on the northeast side of a group of very HEALTHY deciduous trees (that don't have huge limbs that could break off in wind or ice storms). That way it will be shaded by fully leafed-out trees in summer and when the leaves fall off in winter, you get the warmth of winter sun.

Be sure to check the health of any trees that could fall onto the camper because of wind or ice storms. If ice storms are a concern in your area stay away from trees, period. Cut them down before parking your camper. It would be a shame to be flattened like bugs by a fallen tree or huge limbs...


----------

